# Como acoplo este encoder rotativo?



## enridp (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola a todos !
He conseguido un encoder rotativo magnético (absoluto si no me equivoco), es muy parecido a estos:










El problema es que no se como usarlo, supongo tiene que estar acoplado al eje que quiero medir, pero como hago esto?
Con un acoplamiento flexible como si se tratara de cualquier otro eje o hay que tener algun cuidado específico?
Alguien sabe como conectar estos encoders?

Gracias !!
Enrique.


----------



## lubeck (Feb 9, 2011)

yo creo que hay muchas maneras de hacerlo....

pero por experiencia propia... lo llevaria con un BUEN tornero.... quizas es gastar o invertir (segun sea el caso) pero quedan mucho mejor y te evitas muchos dolores de cabeza...


----------



## enridp (Feb 9, 2011)

Hola lubeck, un tornero que me haga que? un acoplamiento dices? los hacen flexibles los torneros? o no hay problemas con que no sea flexible?

Porque ademas mi duda es que esto es un componente electrónico, y supongo debe ser bastante delicado ya que adentro tiene un iman, asique cualquier golpe tengo miedo que se rompa o descalibre.
Y meter el eje en un buje necesariamente implica golpearlo...

Por otro lado, para que esta la tuerca y la arandela? no servira para acoplarlo a algun eje? (aunque no se me ocurre como)


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 9, 2011)

La tuerca es para anclarlo al chasis como un potenciometro


----------



## lubeck (Feb 9, 2011)

> un tornero que me haga que? un acoplamiento dices? los hacen flexibles los torneros? o no hay problemas con que no sea flexible?



mmm creo que una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...









> Porque ademas mi duda es que esto es un componente electrónico, y supongo debe ser bastante delicado ya que adentro tiene un iman, asique cualquier golpe tengo miedo que se rompa o descalibre.
> Y meter el eje en un buje necesariamente implica golpearlo...



por eso puse en mayusculas un BUEN Tornero.... a mi me han echo acoples excelentes de varias cosas... y quedo satisfecho en su mayoria...



> Por otro lado, para que esta la tuerca y la arandela? no servira para acoplarlo a algun eje? (aunque no se me ocurre como)


el de la imagen que pusiste el aparatejo de arriba no se para que sea la arandela y la tuerca... imagino que para sujetarlo a un chasis...
pero el de abajo no creo que sea de efecto Hall o magnetico, si es iguales a los que tengo son mecanicos y se usan generalmete para los equipos de audio como modulares o autoestereos en el control del volumen digital... o la sintonizacion...


----------



## enridp (Feb 9, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> mmm creo que una imagen dice mas que mil palabras...



Hola lubeck, creo que ncesito 2mil palabras :S
que seria lo que hizo el tornero ahi?
El encoder parece estar atras del motor, como lo conectaste no alcanzo a ver.
En mi caso de todos modos necesitaría medir la rotacion del eje de carga no del motor.




lubeck dijo:


> el de la imagen que pusiste el aparatejo de arriba no se para que sea la arandela y la tuerca... imagino que para sujetarlo a un chasis...
> pero el de abajo no creo que sea de efecto Hall o magnetico, si es iguales a los que tengo son mecanicos y se usan generalmete para los equipos de audio como modulares o autoestereos en el control del volumen digital... o la sintonizacion...



Ojo que las imagenes no son del encoder que tengo, son parecidas, a ver si encuentro...
Este es:
http://www.pdfchaser.com/EMS22A-Non-Contacting-Absolute-Encoder.html
Al parecer no esta diseñado para usarse con un eje sino para usarse tipo potenciómetro.
Asique supongo le tendre que hacer un acople manual a ver que tal anda no se...


----------



## lubeck (Feb 9, 2011)

> En mi caso de todos modos necesitaría medir la rotacion del eje de carga no del motor.


yo creo que no importa donde lo pongas, siempre tendras la oportunidad de hacer calculos matematicos para determina la posicion en cualquier parte del mecanismo mientras se trate de engranes o bandas...

ahora si quieres que este midiendo otra cosa utiliza engranes...

seguramente un ingeniero en macanica, sabe mas de como acoplarlo que un tecnico o ingeniero en electronica.... y mucho mas que  yo jejej que ni uno ni lo otro jajaja...

en fin...

lo que ami me pareció interesante es la parte electrónica según el datasheet que pones eso es como una comunicacion serial para determinar la posicion... bue... esta interesante....

sigo por aqui....


----------

